
Oral History of John McCarthy - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuU82i3hi8c
======
eesmith
Text at
[http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/access/text/201...](http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/access/text/2012/10/102658149-05-01-acc.pdf)
.

------
tosh
Fascinating that this video has < 1k views on Youtube

